
Ask HN: What can you do against climate change as a software engineer? - gabor-meszaros
When you read about climate change (or just environment protection) you can usually read about actions those are general: eating a plant-based diet, avoiding air travel, living car free, etc. Do you know anything tech specific ones besides don&#x27;t buy a notebook&#x2F;phone every year, and don&#x27;t support companies with your knowledge who do not care about these things?
======
mhkool
Nothing. Seriously, look at the graph of the temperature of the last 10,000
years and you will see that independant of humans, temperature was a couple of
times significantly higher than today. Temperature will rise no matter what
you do.

------
verdverm
Avoid work with GPUs or creating things that get others to contribute to
climate change. My thoughts are that software devs can have far more influence
downstream than by individual actions.

Help scale PoW blockchains? Or code them out of existence?

------
gregjor
Use dark mode on your laptop. And smaller size text wastes fewer pixels.

